
More Evidence Eating Hot Peppers Reduces Morbidity - JumpCrisscross
http://nymag.com/scienceofus/2017/01/scientists-find-more-proof-eating-hot-chilis-may-extend-life.html
======
DrScump
Original title: "Scientists Say There’s More Proof Eating Hot Peppers Could
Prolong Life"

Morbidity != _Mortality_.

